# Theres always a next year...right?



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

NO!!!! blame carolina!!! loll well lets hope the Leafs do something about there management because personally i think that is the problem to why the leafs are losing and also get rid of the old people!!! no offence loll and bring up the younger guys to do the job!!!!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

montreal is what killed the leafs... those two dismal performances, capped it.

I hope the leafs get some good players in the off season.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah it was montreal.. I dont know why they didnt take out telqvist he was doing horrible and did not give aubin a chance and put him back in the next game.. well i hope they learned there lesson


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It is Tellqvist's fault...


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

No! its the managements fault...lol blame ferguson!!!!


----------

